# Criel Plage?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

One of our favourite stoppovers down the Northwest coast was the parking area at Criel Plage. Nothing there but a rough patch of grass overlooking the seafront and no facs, just how we like them.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/criel-plage--76--campsite.html

I've just had a look on CampingCar-Infos and its not listed on there anymore, It will be a great shame if its been pulled.

Just wondering if anyone has visited the area recently and can confirm either way please?

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never knew about that one. Here? http://goo.gl/maps/YW8No

I suspect if its gone of CC infos its gone!!

We found a few that had gone last summer. Biggest surprise was the one at Plouha in Brittany here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=560

Was closed completely when we pulled in early October last year. Suppose I should update the link really.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

That's the one Barry.

I fear you're probably right as CC-Infos is usually pretty much up to date.

We used to pick winkles off the rocks there, happy days.  

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Le Treport is still open! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

peejay said:


> That's the one Barry.
> 
> I fear you're probably right as CC-Infos is usually pretty much up to date.
> 
> ...


That's no way to treat legal illegals. :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> *Zeb wrote:-* Le Treport is still open! :lol: :lol: :lol:


You plonker Rodders, I suppose at least its not as far O/T this time though. 

Pete


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Agreed, nothing on CampingCar-Infos, though it *IS* still included on their POI Download (I've just downloaded the latest & checked).

There are a couple of comments on this site from Aug & Sep '14 which imply it's still open:

http://www.campercontact.com/fr/campersite/detail/id/5582

But it is strange that there is nothing on CC-Infos - normally they keep the page up and let people post comments along the lines of "I have just been there, and it is definitely closed"

We need somebody to swing past and check it out......


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good point morph, never thought of looking on camper contact.

The cc Info's poi,s are only updated every quarter I think so it is possible that it might have been pulled after the last camper contact october report and there hasn,t been a cc Info's poi update since then.

Hope that's not the case though, as its a nice spot.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You sure about that Morph?

I did the same and checked on Autoroute, and I think the ones that you found are both different locations. They both appear to be associated with campsites.

1.3086	50.02554	CRIEL SUR MER (76) Aire CCI 20684""
1.30823	50.03053	CRIEL SUR MER (76) Aire CCI 20685""

Please prove me wrong, as the one Peejay is bemoaning looks like a cracker, and I hope it's still open.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave, the one Morph gives the link to from campercontact is indeed the one I'm on about, the latest comment on there is from 4th October.

The coords and ref no's you are listing appear to be campsite entries from cc-infos afaik, not the aire de stationement.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pete

I may have made a mistake when I lumped the aires together. I don't care about their subtle differences - I just want to know if there's one there (as it were). We always have a look before deciding whether to stay, so the designation is not important.

The ones I found are shown below, and are on the campsites, but they are listed as aires. Your beachside gravelled area is much nearer the coast.

I'll have another go at them tomorrow in case I made a cock-up!

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

This any good:

http://www.campercontact.com/fr/campersite/detail/id/5582

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave, both those are definitely listed as campsites on cc Info's, not Aires.

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Gemmy, that's the same link morph listed. :lol: 

Off to bed.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> peejay said :- Dave, both those are definitely listed as campsites on cc Info's, not Aires.


I thought they were all aires Pete, even though some of them are on a campsite.

Are we talking about the same download?

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

They are both campsites Dave, I know because I've driven past them many times to reach the seafront parking, see the attached screenshot from cc-infos.

CC-Infos list campsites that accept motorhomes so perhaps that is where the confusion lies, one of those you mention is also listed as being part of the Stop-Accueil scheme where m/homes can stay overnight at a discount rate.

It could also be that your list is the general poi download called 'Aires Totales' from cc-infos which lists all categories (campsites included) under one bitmap image.

I prefer just to use the separate downloads for 'aire de service', 'aire de staionement' etc, each of which have their own unique bitmap images. I don't need any campsite info - if that makes sense.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Pete

I'm playing with the ACSI App at the moment (_like a kid with a new toy! _ :roll: ) but will sort out the POIs properly later on.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> You sure about that Morph?


Hmm, I fear you may be right.

On the CC-Infos POI Set I downloaded in August it listed:

lat='50.03235' lon='1.30975 
CRIEL SUR MER (76)
Overnight parking tolerated

This is the graveled parking area featured in BarryD's streetview shot.

But, on the POI set I downloaded yesterday, that one has indeed disappeared to be replaced by two Aires of type "Campsite that accepts Motorhomes"

lat='50.02554' lon='1.308598'
CRIEL SUR MER (76)
Campsite that accepts Motorhomes

lat='50.030529' lon='1.308226'
CRIEL SUR MER (76)
Campsite that accepts Motorhomes

Sorry, looks like I didn't check carefully enough. 

Morph.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No worries Morph.

Everyone makes a mistake - at least once every ten years or so!! :lol: :lol: 

I was also confused. Didn't check the categories carefully enough before I amalgamated them into a single file. Shall have to do it again, but have been messing with the ACSI App today - and very good it is too.

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A quick update,

Swung by there a few days ago and its still being used by motorhomes.

No idea why it's been removed from cc-infos but its back on my list again. 


Pete


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We found a few that had gone last summer. Biggest surprise was the one at Plouha in Brittany here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=560

Was closed completely when we pulled in early October last year. Suppose I should update the link really.[/QUOTE]

That's a real shame that the Plouha Aire has gone, we stayed there a few years ago and really enjoyed it and hoped to go back next year:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nickkdx said:


> We found a few that had gone last summer. Biggest surprise was the one at Plouha in Brittany here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=560
> 
> Was closed completely when we pulled in early October last year. Suppose I should update the link really.


That's a real shame that the Plouha Aire has gone, we stayed there a few years ago and really enjoyed it and hoped to go back next year:frown2:[/QUOTE]

Yes I knew about that one and thought I had submitted an update the campsite database last year but its not there. Nothing surprises me on here though.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update, just back from a few weeks away..


Criel plage stopover has now definitely gone down the plughole, entrance is now all bouldered off. Another one bites the dust. 


The campsite half way up the hill appears to have recently opened a new m/h servicepoint at the entrance (credit card payment) and is now advertising overnights for campingcars at €9.90 per night.


Cynical moi thinks this could be the reason for the other spot being closed down. 


Pete


----------

